# Quiet engines?



## Clifford33! (Dec 1, 2017)

Are the Craftsman Quiet Engine snow blowers really quiet? Are any other brands' two-stage
quieter? Looking for 24-26 inch. with power steering and easy turning. Thanks!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The Craftsman Quiet engines are supposed to be pretty quiet most newer snowblowers are quieter than they were 5 or 10 years ago with the more extensive use of larger mufflers. However they are still somewhat noisy, don't expect quiet unless you go electric/cordless rechargeable. Good luck on your search.


----------

